
Google introduces fact checking feature whether news is actually true - hitr
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-fact-checking-presidential-election-candidates-news-hoax-fake-real-a7361231.html
======
LordWinstanley
Who decides whether something is 'fact'? Google?

The reason we don't all agree on a lot of things in life is that a lot of
things are more nuanced than "Two legs good. Four legs bad".

* God exists

* iOS is better than Android

* Capitalism good. Socialism bad.

... over to you, Google!

